# 1954 Shelby Airflo,model 52a



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,I picked this bike up,this past week and was wondering if anyone had any knowledge on it.I was told it is a 1950s Shelby Airflo,model 52a.Was also wondering if someone knew how to date these by the serial number.I was told this bike was actually produced to compete with the Schwinn Phantom in 1950,which seems kinda cool as they have a striking resemblance lol.This bike has an original decal on the downtube that reads AMF in the middle and The Shelby Co,Cleveland,Ohio,around the AMF.To me the paint looks original,with deep patina,but I am thinking the pin striping may have been touched up along time ago.The tank does have some age cracks in the paint.I also dont think the messenger seat is original or maybe even the pedals.Pretty sure the front fork decals being straight white pinstripe lines is original.Any info or help on this bike would be greatly appreciated.Thx=]


----------



## izee2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, 54-55 AMF Cleveland OH built Shelby Airflow.   53 was the last year for the rear facing drop outs...So I will say it is probably an early 54 because of that and because of the Big ol Shelby headbadge (that changed to a very thin close to the headtube style soon after). Also that's when the seat post clamp went away and a expandable seat post was started to be used.  . Seat is not original, tough to tell about the pedals. ( I could be wrong on this) I think its Not a 52a but an "Airflo" Super deluxe model 20611 (AMF model #).   AMF was the only one to offer the Shelby bike with grooves on the Tank, Chain guard and light.. Shelby Cycle co in Shelby Ohio did not .  Everything else looks good. The rear rack should have a light in it. Its also one of the Last years with that style Springer fork. Serial numbers are tough to figure on these but there should be a C around a W near the Serial # with a 54 or 55 near it. That Should/could be the year.
Enjoy it!!
Tom


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ya there is a rear brake/stop light built right into the rear chrome rack.Is this bike worth the resto or leave it alone?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd clean it up and leave it because it would make a really nice original rider.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ya looked under the crabk and it has a few numbers on the left side and to the far right side is a 54.So 1954.Thx again=]


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 26, 2014)

I also used a little trick I learned to get a top layer of paint of original paint and have so far done my front fender and underneath is the original vibrant red it is suppose to be.So the black frame and forks are original paint and when i am done the red will be as well,so all original paint=]


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 26, 2014)

*AMF built Shelby Airflo .. 1954-55 ...*

I have this one.... Original paint ... Decals on the tank & gaurd say " Shelby" & "Airflo" ......


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 26, 2014)

Just a good cleaning and you have a great looking Shelby.If you decide to sell  it should bring a good price.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 26, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Just a good cleaning and you have a great looking Shelby.If you decide to sell  it should bring a good price.




Nice,is yours painted or original?I can see where there was a decal on my chain guard that looks like it reads airflo.In the grooves of the chain guard/fender light/tank/rear rak,are those grooves suppose to be red as well?


----------



## izee2 (Jan 26, 2014)

The decal is correct and should say "Airflo" Some of the tanks had a "Shelby" small script decal on them. The grooves should be all painted and all the same color. Red would be correct for your bike. My wifes girls bike is a non restored 100% original blue framed bike and all the grooves are blue. Here is a pic of it. Not sure if you can see the decals but they should be the same for the boys bike.



Don't restore/repaint it. Just clean and go. Nice solid bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool ride! I believe the majority of us will tell you to keep it original, including me!


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 26, 2014)

Weird your rims are painted as mine are chrome,so maybe they came with either.Does your fender have a black pinstripe beside the white?It is hard for me to tell.Mine has the white pinstripe that separates the red from the black front but it also has a black pinstripe beside the white which looks to be original also.If possible could you post be a rear pic of that bike so I can see the scheme.Mine almost looks like leaf or flower pedals.Thx=]


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 26, 2014)

Another thing,does your white pin striping look like a child did it?lol I am asking cause it is hard to tell if someone touched my white pin striping up.In some places it does look sloppy and not very straight.thx=]


----------



## izee2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes there is a black stripe that runs alongside the white. The white is hand done and looks like it was added but it is original. The rear fender has what you described..kind of like flower or leaf. I have the bike in the garage under a pile of stuff. I will try to get a pic but it might take a day or so. Really cold. Not liking digging around in the garage in this weather.
Rim is original paint. I have seen them with both paint and chrome. One of the mind twisting things about AMF made Shelbys was the way they used what ever parts that were still available from the original Shelby factory. Even back in the Shelby Cycle  Ohio made days you will see parts from the 30's 40's and 50's mixed and matched in all three decades. That's why it is so hard to date Shelbys from those years. For example the Chainring shown in the top photo you posted was used from late 30's thru the 50's. Drive ya mad it will.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is the before and after shot.I took the top layer of brushed paint and uncovered this sexy original paint underneath.Now the paint is all original=]


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 15, 2022)

Hello I am looking for the down tube decal.can you send me a better pic of this one ,thank you so much Terry and tammy


----------

